# Prickly pear cactus blanks,,,how much?



## MesquiteMan

I am working on developing a method to allow me to produce my prickly pear cactus pen blanks for sale.  How much would you be willing to pay for each blank?


----------



## jeff

If anyone would like to respond to this poll, please contact Curtis directly by email. I'm sorry, but I don't want to set the precedent of using the poll feature for market research purposes. Curtis, you're most welcome to make a post about this in the business classifieds forum.


----------

